# Canon & Oracle Team Up



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 11, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7325"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7325" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7325"></a></div>
<strong>From Market Watch</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Oracle, Oracle Japan, Canon Inc., and Canon IT Solutions have revealed plans to combine imaging technologies from Canon with Oracle? software products, including Oracle Database, Oracle WebLogic Server, Oracle SOA Suite, Oracle WebCenter, and Java Platform Micro Edition (Java ME). The partnership is built on a long, successful relationship between Oracle and Canon, wherein Canon has integrated Oracleâ€™s database, middleware and Java ME capabilities into its multifunction office systems and software technologies.</p></blockquote>
<p><a href="http://www.marketwatch.com/story/canon-oracle-to-merge-imaging-software-technologies-2011-10-09">Read More</a></p>
<p><em>thanks Derek</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Keith (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope this partnership stays within the realm of office products and services, and away from my camera. Oracle's behavior, especially after acquiring SUN, has been awful. Between its treatment of acquired open-source projects and its outlandish use of IP against its business 'partners', I hope Canon knows what they're getting themselves into.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 11, 2011)

Keith said:


> I hope this partnership stays within the realm of office products and services, and away from my camera. Oracle's behavior, especially after acquiring SUN, has been awful. Between its treatment of acquired open-source projects and its outlandish use of IP against its business 'partners', I hope Canon knows what they're getting themselves into.



Yeah, consider me un-trilled.

As someone who's had to deal with the Oracle licensing enforcement thugs after purchasing exactly what the sales people told us we needed; I'm not going to trust them any farther than I could throw them. (I guess they made some concessions though, our bill only went from $80k to $320K, not the $640k the lawyers really wanted)


----------



## KitH (Oct 11, 2011)

+1 

 

Oh well. Having been on the receiving end of Oracle and their idea of managing technical partnerships, that will just about do it for me. Nikon here I come.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 11, 2011)

I really can't see any Oracle functionality making its way into Canon's dSLR line. However, many other PP platforms (Aperture, LR) do a good job of library management - something at which DPP, frankly, sucks. So, if this partnership is going to impact Canon's photography business, I expect it will be on the computer software side - DPP, ImageBrowser, etc.


----------



## lol (Oct 11, 2011)

Oracle must be doing something right to be one of the biggest companies in the world, but they're far from my favourite, and definitely not one I'd like to see too close a relationship with. At a consumer level do they have anything remotely interesting other than Java?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 11, 2011)

lol said:


> Oracle must be doing something right to be one of the biggest companies in the world, but they're far from my favourite



Much like SAP. Lack of competition in the segment, maybe?


----------

